# New Paphiopedilum from China described



## Herbert (Jul 27, 2019)

Recently a new Chinese slipper, close to henryanum and herrmannii has been described:
https://biotaxa.org/Phytotaxa/article/view/phytotaxa.406.5.2


----------



## tenman (Jul 28, 2019)

I, and I imagine 99.99% of us, can't see it since we're not registered members of that organization - nor can we be without 'organizational affiliation'.


----------



## Stone (Jul 28, 2019)

There is this but a different name. I like it.
http://novataxa.blogspot.com/2017/04/paphiopedilum-notatisepalum.html


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks a lot like a henry cross!!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jul 29, 2019)

Here is the link to the image from Olaf Gruß facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157650278558856&set=pcb.10157650279413856&type=3&theater


----------



## Stone (Jul 29, 2019)

Daniel Herrera said:


> Here is the link to the image from Olaf Gruß facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157650278558856&set=pcb.10157650279413856&type=3&theater


That's different again. Nice too. All these are obviously closely related


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2019)

tenman said:


> I, and I imagine 99.99% of us, can't see it since we're not registered members of that organization - nor can we be without 'organizational affiliation'.


there's a link marked "Full text PDF/A 1MB" for the document 
but here it is too
www.biotaxa.org/Phytotaxa/article/view/phytotaxa.406.5.2/47528


----------

